

Fantastic Geeky Tricks to Get The Most From Your Mac - mac-mac
http://mac.appstorm.net/roundups/30-fantastic-geeky-tricks-to-get-the-most-from-your-mac/

======
Gibbon
The quick look zoom key commands in the article are goofy.

They work of course, but it's much easier to use command +/- just like
photoshop.

